# Flu Flu Arrow



## dadsbuckshot

I have a Bighorn Custom Recurve that I am thinking of small game hunting with this year. I have always wondered about using Flu Flu Arrows with various points,broadheads,blunts etc... But I am not sure how well they will work etc...

Anyone have experience with Flu Flu Arrows in a hunting situation? As always I am a visual person, so pictures are a plus if you have any regarding small game hunting etc...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## olchevy

they are very loud and slow, as far as i know they are really only used for bird hunting....to slow the arrow to be able to hit the bird better.... I personally have never used them but one of my friends dad can shot birds out the sky with his bow and those flu flu arrows better than most people can with a shotgun, it amazing watching him do that!!!


----------



## hogdgz

The main purpose for flu flu's is to keep you from looseing your arrows while shooting in the air or at something like squirels in a tree. They are basically real big feathers and the more helical or spin you put on the flu flus also depends on how far they will go. If you are wanting to just shoot small game on the ground use regular feathers and a good small game point such as judo points or blunts to keep them from burrying under the grass. Hope this helps some.


----------



## PAPALAPIN

You can successfully use FLU FLU's on small game.

When they leave the bow, they leave at about the same speed as a regular arrow.  The large feathers cause them s to slow quikly but out to about 15 yds, they are still pretty quick.  When aerial shooting they will fly out fast and at about  15 to 20 yds thhey break and float down.

If you make your own you can control how much break action you want by using three, four, or six fletch, then also  on the lenghth and height of the feather, and how much helix you put into them.

Personally, I like 5-6" 6 fletch full helix.  Mainly because all I use them for is aerial shooting.  They are noisey though.


----------



## dutchman

Like our buddy Jake Allen says, they sound like bottle rockets. I think they sound more like buzz bombs, but I still like 'em!

I've heard some folks say that animals will duck the arrow with flu flus. That has not been my experience. I've even had squirrels sit for more than one shot with flu flus. That said, I don't have too much experience with any of this trad stuff. I'm still a rookie. An old rookie, but a rookie nonetheless...


----------



## Stickbow

I have used Flu Flus to hunt small game (rabbits, squirrels, etc.) most of my life and have never had a problem. As stated previously, they are better for elevated shots like at squirrels etc. They definately have a place and purpose.

Depending on the hunting situation, I normally use blunts on my fluflus but judo points can also be deployed effectively; especially in a ground (rabbits, etc.) shot situations.


----------



## Al33

I have killed squirrels, rabbits, and roosters with them. I just love shooting them in the yard at ground targets because they are easy to find and I don't worry too much about them flying off into never never land.

They are also very adaptable to different bow draw weights because the fletchings make the spine much less significant. If you have either weak spined arrows or arrows too stiff you can always fletch them with flu flu fletchings and they will provide you with a lot of fun.


----------



## DAGATOR16

Here are two different types of flu-flu. The orange one on the wall is a store bought "straight" feather. They fly much father than my turkey feather. I like my turkey feather flu-flu better because they only fly eight yards max. The straight ones will fly 150 yards or better. 

My turkey feather ones start off straight for an inch then begin their wrap around creating awesome "drag". Yes, they sound like a flock of teal buzzing ther blind.

I simply put a 3/8 hex nut on my shafts for a tip. 
Clay


----------



## Dennis

*Flu Flu*

These are the one's i use for aeiral targets i dont hunt with them i just use a regular arrow with a judo  to hunt small game with. But this type of flu flu has a very limited flight and will stay in the yard. They go good for about 20 yards then fall off, but 20 yards is far enough for me to shoot at aeiral targets.
All they are is 2 full length feather wrapped around the shaft.


----------



## Al33

DAGATOR16 said:


> Here are two different types of flu-flu. The orange one on the wall is a store bought "straight" feather. They fly much father than my turkey feather. I like my turkey feather flu-flu better because they only fly eight yards max. The straight ones will fly 150 yards or better.
> 
> My turkey feather ones start off straight for an inch then begin their wrap around creating awesome "drag". Yes, they sound like a flock of teal buzzing ther blind.
> 
> I simply put a 3/8 hex nut on my shafts for a tip.
> Clay



I like the turkey fletch style you have Clay. I have never tried it but will. I suppose you use three fletch. Hard for me to tell from the photo. BTW, I think you meant eighty, not eight.


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Clay

That is some serious wrap.  You did not do that with a fletching jig...how did you do it, pin them on?


----------



## DAGATOR16

Yes Al I did mean eighty..thanks. 
Yes, I do use a little jig. Pictured below. I just glue down the first inch or inch and a half and let that dry. remove from the jig and hand wrap each one (one at a time) and let each one dry with a clothes pin holding it down. I guess a regular straight pin could work too. For my clothes pin to work well, I remove a little feather on the end so it can grab the quill/meat part.

I use my jig so I can get uniformed lines. Not manditory to do it that way. One could easily eyeball all three feathers. Oh yeah Al, I use three feathers. I just cut them about five inches long.

Hey guys, for that matter I have used regular five inch shield feathers and wrapped them the same way for a great flu flu. It works great that way too. When you shoot them it looks like a solid "quarter" dot flying.
Clay




Clay


----------

